# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  تعريف التجارة الإلكترونية وأهم أنواعها

## سالي جمعة

تعريف التجارة الإلكترونية وأهم أنواعها


يمكن تعريف التجارة بشكل عام بأنها أنشطة تلبى احتياجات المستهلك فى المكان والتوقيت المناسبين وبالسعر المناسب ، ومن ثم فإن التجارة الإلكترونية E-Commerce هى ذلك النوع من التجارة الذى يتم باستخدام وسيط إلكترونى سواء داخل الحدود السياسية لدولة ما أو خارجها بصرف النظر عن نوعية السلعة محل التجارة أو مدى مشروعيتها أو القانون الذى تخضع له ، والتى تستخدم فيها وسائل الكترونية للتعاقد وللسداد .

ويمكن تقسيم التجارة الإلكترونية إلى ثلاثة أنواع مراعياً فى ذلك موقف طرفى المعاملة التجارية :
النوع الأول : التوزيع المباشر Business to Consumers وهى تتم بين المنتج أو الموزع والمستهلك النهائى للبضاعة ويتم السداد فيها من خلال كروت الإئتمان أو الحسابات الرقمية .
النوع الثانى : التجارة بين الشركات Business to Business ويتم التعامل فيها بين شركتين من قطاع الأعمال كما يتم السداد فيها من خلال التحويل المباشر أو الحسابات الرقمية أو البنوك الإلكترونية .
النوع الثالث : التجارة المغلقة Intra Business وهى أيضاً تتم بين شركات غير أنها تتميز بمحدودية أطراف التعامل فلا يسمح بشركة خارج هذا النطاق بالدخول أو الإطلاع على تفاصيل الصفقات

----------


## sheren

[rainbow] 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
[/rainbow]

----------


## هالة صيام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا علي المعلومات المفيدة
انابعمل في بحث التخرج واريد معلومات اضافية واطلب مساعدتي ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## محمد الخطيب

هل ممكن الاستفادة من التجارة الالكترونية فى قناة السويس

----------

